# Another one



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Iron-hulled British barque BELLE OF LAGOS, (1868) 20'=1" 
6.5 inches long on waterline.
Completed today.
Bob


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Classic.

Well done.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful. I spend hours getting a result that is less than pleasing on larger models. You are a real craftsman.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thansk,
This one took 43 hours (timed on a stopwatch), spread over a couple of weeks. A lot easier than it looks as the rmasts and rigging are all metal. The rigging (including ratlines) is all fine copper wire. There are no knots anywhere. The wire is made straight by stretching it slightly with two small pairs of pliers. It is picked up with tweezers, each end dipped in glued, and placed in position.
Sailing ships are inifinately easier to build than steam or motor ships..
Bob


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob I blew this up as large as it would go and studied it carefully. Its super. I think this is up among the very best you have built and shown on here.
Wonderful job indeed.

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Don,
Don't know about being the best. I only did it as a bit of relaxation after the MEMPHIS. Probably these two are amongst my best. PREUSSEN and CARMANIA. I have photographed the models from low angles and superimposed a picture of the sea over the lower part. 
PREUSSEN is 25'=1" and CARMANIA 32'=1".
BELLE OF LAGOS does seem to be attracting an unusual degree of interest from all over the place though!
Bob


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob perhaps its because I was able to blow it up larger than your other models, giving me a better chance for inspection.
I have seen a lot of your other work but still rate "Belle of Lagos" rather high up the list.
43 hours well invested if you ask me.

Don


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

That was absolutely beautiful. I began a waterline model of her once.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Stein,
I had been intending to do this one for years, but only just got round to it. Very pleased with the way it came out.
Bob


----------

